# Sun Visor Mod?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Autoist said:


> Has anyone out there done any mods to the sun visors so that they will give coverage towards the rear part of the window? Was hoping that a telescoping visor from a different trim or model would retro-fit in with ease.
> 
> Thanks,
> -A


We talking driver or passenger side? If passenger side, haven't looked into Volt, Verano, or RHD Cruze. the 1st 2 seem like an easier place to look and see if they are like the drivers one.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Will a Gen I visor fit the drivers side?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My Premier has one on the drivers side that telescopes back when detached from the roof.

Someone said that there was different mounting between the two though...


----------



## Dngrsone (Jul 3, 2017)

Hrm... there's got to be a way to adapt the driver's side shade to fit into the passenger's side.

Though I suppose it would be a bit of a pain trying to extend that whilst actually driving...


----------



## Autoist (Jun 25, 2017)

Ok, the next question: Does anyone have the shop manual (listing body/trim) so that I can get an idea of how to dismantle driver/passenger visors (LT). Also that might show other trim levels or models. That way we can hopefully find a plug-n-play replacement that has a telescoping action.

I don't know if the repair/shop manual is even available.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Hmm... I just checked our LT diesel and the driver side visor will slide on it's mount when the visor is rotated around to the driver side window...

And the part number for the left visor is the same between the LS and the premier - at least on the 2017.... 

You can find the parts fiche here : 
www.trunkmonkeyparts.com

jeff


----------



## Autoist (Jun 25, 2017)

Does your visors come with illuminated vanity mirrors? Do you have the sunroof? I have the diesel manual and it may have a different "LT" package.


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

Yes. we have the sunroof. It does have vanity mirror on drivers side - not sure if it is illuminated or not - I think it is...

jeff


----------



## dundonrl (Jul 11, 2017)

My 2017's sun visors (on the diesel) without sunroof, does not slide.. need to find the ones that do slide, since it's a complete pain in the.. eyes.. to have the sunlight blinding you while driving..


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

I'm very interested in this too. My '17 LT does not have a sliding visor and I'm almost certain my '15 eco did, and i miss it.


----------



## BlakeCary (Jan 11, 2017)

My 14 LT has telescoping visors. I have the "Driver Convenience Package" which includes lights in visor mirrors.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

BlakeCary said:


> My 14 LT has telescoping visors. I have the "Driver Convenience Package" which includes lights in visor mirrors.


_*THAT*_ is probably the difference with the Gen 2's as well.


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> _*THAT*_ is probably the difference with the Gen 2's as well.


Mine has both the convenience package and the driver's confidence package, and does not have a sliding visor. Lights on the visors, heated front seats and power drivers seat though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Haha, never mind then. I have lighted visors, sun and sound, and drivers confidence II. Man they have some weird packaging.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I cheated and had my whole windshield tinted, in AirBlu80. [emoji23][emoji108][emoji23][emoji108]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigj7489 (Mar 8, 2017)

Has anyone come up with a solution to this? Just traded in my 14 Cruze for a 19, and the lack of telescoping visors was a surprise. What a weird thing to do away with.


----------

